# DEWALT 20V MAX Cordless Tire Inflator



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DEWALT 20V MAX Cordless Tire Inflator

I've put this off for too long. I just ordered one of these. Does anyone else have one?

I hate dragging out the air hose for small jobs, and I like that you can set your desired tire pressure and just let it run. I think it will also work great for inflating pool toys, sports balls, etc.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have the Milwaukee version. Fantastic tool.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I use my Ryobi version all the time to inflate the air tires (car, bike, dolly) and inflatables (air mattresses, toys, pool inflatables). Super handy tool!


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I have one, works great. use it for water inflatables, car, truck, bikes etc


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

Bought one a few weeks ago, have used it a dozen times or so to inflate car tires and it works great but not alot of use on it yet.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

And it can be used with 12vDC AND 110 wall outlet (that cord sold separately) 
Ug, now I need this too.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bump.

We had a cold snap last night, so the tires were a little low this morning.

I don't know how I lived without this thing. I was able to catch up on TLF posts while adjusting the air pressure in our tires.

If you don't already have one of these , I would definitely add it to your Christmas list. I think all the major power tool brands offer an equivalent.

:thumbup:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

If just using an inflator without a tank any condensation get pumped into the tire. Bikes, toys, low speed equipment no big deal, but for cars and trucks I would only use them as emergency. Water in the tire can caise.odd balance issues.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BobLovesGrass said:


> If just using an inflator without a tank any condensation get pumped into the tire. Bikes, toys, low speed equipment no big deal, but for cars and trucks I would only use them as emergency. Water in the tire can caise.odd balance issues.


Meh, if you want to be that guy a tank does little to prevent moisture-laden air from being pumped into your tire. For that you need an air dryer - I don't have one on my shop compressor.

And truth be told - I have bigger things to worry about (like daycare rates going up 12% :shock: ) than the quality of the <1 cubic foot of air it took to raise the pressure of my tire from 33.5 to 36 psi. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> BobLovesGrass said:
> 
> 
> > If just using an inflator without a tank any condensation get pumped into the tire. Bikes, toys, low speed equipment no big deal, but for cars and trucks I would only use them as emergency. Water in the tire can caise.odd balance issues.
> ...


It's all in the spin - You gotta say you are dynamically balancing all 4 of your tires with a high-humidity 78% blend of N2. :nod:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> It's all in the spin - You gotta say you are dynamically balancing all 4 of your tires with a high-humidity 78% blend of N2. :nod:


 :lol:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

If you compress air to 100psi a lot of water falls out of suspension to the bottom of the tank. Using it at 45psi. It is fairly dry.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BobLovesGrass said:


> If you compress air to 100psi a lot of water falls out of suspension to the bottom of the tank. Using it at 45psi. It is fairly dry.


We may have different definitions of "a lot of water", but I say it's not enough to matter.

On an average day (70°F/70% RH), air contains about 0.000806 pounds of water per cubic foot. It was 45°F/55% RH when I aired up my tires this morning, so the absolute humidity was actually only about a third of that, but I digress.

Let's say the volume of the tire is about 4.5 cubic feet. As I mentioned earlier, increasing the pressure from 33.5 to 36 psi required less than one cubic foot of air, but for the sake of argument let's say I was inflating it from flat (1 atm) to 36 psi (2.45 atm). That would be about 11 cubic feet of air.

Even if 100% of the water vapor in that air somehow condensed inside the tire (highly unlikely), we're talking about somewhere on the order of a tenth of an ounce of water - hardly enough to matter.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Sadly, it's too late for me to enjoy the possibly overly moist air coming from the DeWalt 20v compressor. It's no longer available on Amazon! Didn't see it on the dewalt website either


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> Sadly, it's too late for me to enjoy the possibly overly moist air coming from the DeWalt 20v compressor. It's no longer available on Amazon! Didn't see it on the dewalt website either


I think Lowe's has them.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Santa brought me this compressor and it’s pretty cool! It’s awesome how you set the desired pressure and it will turn off automatically.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

I have the Milwaukee 12v inflator. It works great and beats the heck out of dragging the compressor and hose out to top off tires. The kids' bike tires always seem to need air, too and this makes quick work of it.


----------



## Jaybert (3 d ago)

Absolutely love my Dewalt inflator. One of the handiest tools I’ve purchased. One of those tools if anything happened to it Id have a new one on order instantly.







Tires on bikes, trailers, lawn equipment. ATV, bicycles water toys, you name it. Cordless is so handy and the set the pressure feature is perfect. I added this little quick coupler from Amazon and that makes it even better.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Found this adaptor on Amazon. Used it today. Worked great.


----------

